# Pioneer SP-FS52 (newer series)



## ggxtreme

I currently own the Pioneer SP-BS21-LR and SP-C21 speakers. I've had them for almost a year and am very happy with them. Originally, I had the opportunity to get the SP-FS51-LR instead of the bookshelf speakers at no cost, but I foolishly turned down the offer thinking my receiver wouldn't be able to drive them well (I hadn't factored in that they are 6 ohm speakers...derp).

I think my setup would benefit if I used the Pioneer bookshelf speakers to replace my current surrounds and got floorstanding speakers, as I would be able to place them at more optimal locations than where my current mains are. I want my mains timbre-matched to my Pioneer center, so I was looking at the SP-FS51-LR when I noticed that there are now a new set of Andrew Jones-designed Pioneer speakers to replace the original series, including the SP-FS52. As far as I can tell, there aren't many differences except that the new floorstanding speakers are taller and have a cloth grill. But the new SP-C22 center seems to be quite a bit different than the SP-C21.

Does anyone have any experience with these new Pioneer speakers? If I spend the extra money on the SP-FS52 speakers, I want to make sure they match my older SP-C21 center reasonably well, which may be a problem if there is a bigger difference with the older speakers than I'm hoping for.


----------



## zieglj01

ggxtreme said:


> I think my setup would benefit if I used the Pioneer bookshelf speakers to replace my current surrounds and got floorstanding speakers, as I would be able to place them at more optimal locations than where my current mains are. I want my mains timbre-matched to my Pioneer center, so I was looking at the SP-FS51-LR when I noticed that there are now a new set of Andrew Jones-designed Pioneer speakers to replace the original series, including the SP-FS52. As far as I can tell, there aren't many differences except that the new floorstanding speakers are taller and have a cloth grill. But the new SP-C22 center seems to be quite a bit different than the SP-C21.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these new Pioneer speakers? If I spend the extra money on the SP-FS52 speakers, I want to make sure they match my older SP-C21 center reasonably well, which may be a problem if there is a bigger difference with the older speakers than I'm hoping for.


They are different and better - even the drivers are new and were designed by Andrew Jones.
The speakers have deeper and better bass control, a better midrange with improved highs.

They will hold there own and more, against some popular name brand speakers > that are not
sold in places like Best Buy and Frys.

The BS22 bookshelf speaker is a nice improvement, over the BS21 speakers.

Here is some reading for you
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-5...le-design-great-sounding-affordable-speakers/


----------



## ggxtreme

I guess that would explain the price difference. So the new models probably wouldn't be a great match for my center, huh? I guess I might consider selling these at some point to spring for the better set.


----------



## jackfish

The Pioneer SP-FS51-LR is still available for $200/pair. If you are happy with the SP-BS21-LR and SP-C21 why not get the SP-FS51-LR to round them out?


----------



## ggxtreme

I think I might be left wondering what I'm missing for the $50. If I can audition them both I might find that an easier option though.


----------



## alphaiii

I had the C21 for a short time, and I've been playing around with the C22 for a couple weeks now.

I think the new series is an improvement. That said, I don't think they would match up well with the previous series, as the drivers and sound have changed.

If you like the BS21/C21 you have, why not wait for another newegg sale and snag the FS51 for $120-130 a pair. Then you have a matched set up-front.

Alternatively, if curiosity is going to eat at you... The FS52 can be had for a good price at TigerDirect, and the C22 is an ok price as well (although it was just $20 cheaper at Best Buy 2 weeks ago). No reason not to keep the BS21 as surrounds (unless you would sell them as a set with the C21).


----------



## ggxtreme

Do you think the improvement justifies the ~25% price premium? I'm still going to see if I can audition these, but if they're a big improvement for the cost, I might just try to sell of my current set and get the FS52 and C22. If they don't seem worth it, I can just get the FS51 and my whole set will match. So it's between better matching fronts, or a full set of not-as-good speakers.

Edit: Whoa, the FS52 can be had for the same price as the FS51. I could even get three FS52's instead of a pair and the C22 for the same price. But I don't think the deal will last long enough for when I plan on getting the speakers.


----------



## alphaiii

ggxtreme said:


> Do you think the improvement justifies the ~25% price premium? I'm still going to see if I can audition these, but if they're a big improvement for the cost, I might just try to sell of my current set and get the FS52 and C22. If they don't seem worth it, I can just get the FS51 and my whole set will match. So it's between better matching fronts, or a full set of not-as-good speakers.
> 
> Edit: Whoa, the FS52 can be had for the same price as the FS51. I could even get three FS52's instead of a pair and the C22 for the same price. But I don't think the deal will last long enough for when I plan on getting the speakers.


You're best bet is to try to listen to them at Best Buy to get some idea what you think. Obviously, it won't be an ideal demo, and you'd really need to listen to them in your room...

But it's better than relying on others opinions.

You could certainly get 3 FS52's if you have a place for the vertical tower as a center. That'd be the best setup, IMO.


----------



## bilditup1

Hmm...is this series worth upgrading from the previous one (have the whole shebang - FS51x2, BS21x2, CS21, and had an SW8 until upgrading to a BIC VK12 recently)? Probably not. The CS22 is the biggest draw because of the size difference, but if the signature doesn't match, then that's that...

The Best Buys I've been to (Brooklyn) do not have most of the speakers I care about set up.

The CNET link says that they're more efficient than the old speakers, and that's a genuine concern with my low-end Onkyo (HT-RC360) which gets hot quickly and needs a USB fan to keep cool. (Works but of course who needs the noise.)

ED: So official ratings from Pioneer have the towers at the same efficiency, the bookshelves and center at 1dB more, and all of them at 6ohms. The bookshelves' frequency response on the low-end also improved 10Hz, whilst the center remain the same (even as the cabinet and drivers have shrunk). Now this doesn't tell us much about how the sound has changed, but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## zieglj01

bilditup1 said:


> Hmm...is this series worth upgrading from the previous one
> 
> ED: So official ratings from Pioneer have the towers at the same efficiency, the bookshelves and center at 1dB more, and all of them at 6ohms. The bookshelves' frequency response on the low-end also improved 10Hz, whilst the center remain the same (even as the cabinet and drivers have shrunk). Now this doesn't tell us much about how the sound has changed, but it's interesting nonetheless.


Why would you try to judge sound, by looking at the specs?

The BS22 was measured to have a lower -3 db bass point, over the larger
BS41 bookshelf speakers

The C22 was also measured to have a lower -3 db bass point >> over the
larger C21 center channel. 

Now other than this - my ears tell me that there is an overall difference in
sound quality, and they can play loud - you need to listen for yourself.


----------



## bilditup1

zieglj01 said:


> Why would you try to judge sound, by looking at the specs?


Hi there! Did you miss this part?


> The CNET link says that they're more efficient than the old speakers, _and that's a genuine concern with my low-end Onkyo_ (HT-RC360) which gets hot quickly and needs a USB fan to keep cool. (Works but of course who needs the noise.)
> ED: So official ratings from Pioneer have the towers at the same efficiency, the bookshelves and center at 1dB more, and all of them at 6ohms._ Now this doesn't tell us much about how the sound has changed, but it's interesting nonetheless._


So I specifically de-emphasized the relevance of specs even as I quoted them.


> The BS22 was measured to have a lower -3 db bass point, over the larger BS41 bookshelf speakers. The C22 was also measured to have a lower -3 db bass point >> over the larger C21 center channel.
> 
> Now other than this - my ears tell me that there is an overall difference in
> sound quality, and they can play loud - you need to listen for yourself.


Now this is actually useful information, somewhat. What I want to know is how much louder they'd be than the 2011 models. I don't know what a -3dB bass point means, practically speaking.


----------



## zieglj01

It is not easy to describe how much louder they can/might play - however, the new ones
have better built drivers and they can take some good power. > They will not easily burp
or faint > they can/do get loud in a 20 X 30 open room, driven by good 80 and 90 watts,
non-Onkyo receivers for me. So for you loudness wise, with your current (hot) receiver >
they might not be that big a deal for you. However performace wise for me, the sound has
opened up more and is more clear to me, with better definition in the bass, mids and highs.

Speakers like the popular Infinity, Polk and Klipsch speakers, will and still do, get louder with
less power over the current Pioneer speakers.


----------

